# What size T5 fixture for a 125 gallon 6ft tank?



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm looking to get a T5HO fixture for my 125G tank. I was looking at either the coralife or aquaticlife fixtures. I was initially thinking 2x36" lights but was now wondering if that may be too much light? Am I better off with 1x48"?

Looking at the lights, my budget is around $250-$300. By doing 2x36", I'm forced to got with dual lamp fixtures. However, with a 1x48", I may be able to grab a 4 lamp fixture. Which do you think would better serve my 6ft 125G?

Also, with a 48" fixture, I'd assume that the legs would just sit on top of the glass covers?

Thanks!


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know if a 4 foot fixture would have brackets long enough to extend to the end of your tank or not but if you think about the effective length of the strips, the 2 * 2 * 36 option gives you the equivalent of 2 strips almost 6 feet long. That's the same as 3 * 48, so a 4 * 48 fixture gives you 33% more light BUT will be a foot away from either end of your tank. I'm sure some of the light would get there but I suspect the ends would as a result be a bit darker, at least at the top, probably depending upon reflectors in the unit as to how wide they would spread the light as to how much it would spread or not.

I only run 2 * 48 T5HO lights on my 5ft, 250 gallon tank which is 32 inches high. I don't think my lighting is too low (except maybe when I try to take photographs). I think I would take the 2 dual 36" fixtures if it was my tank to make sure I lit the whole length


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

alot affects which you go with. with 2 36" the whole tank gets lights, while 1 48' makes it apears for "spot light". i do have a 125 with a 4ft like and it does light up the whole tank but thats because of 2 things. 1) its raised 6" from the tank lid 2) i use a ballastist (spelling) so no part of the light is covered


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Are you at all handy? Making your own light canopy could be cost effective, and get you what you need. Construction can be pretty straightforward, and you have a lot of flexibility in placement of lights etc.

Here are a couple of shots of one I made for a 4' tank - I used 2 bulb 4' fixture from Fishneedit for the guts, purchased good reflectors from reefgeeks, and built a wooden enclosure for it. My total cost for the lighting stuff was ~140 bucks or so, and the wood was not expensive, even though I used oak.

Overall Tank Shot









Left Side Close Up









Left End - showing ballast location









Just also found a picture of a similar light set up for a 6' tank I built. This contains a pair of 55w CF bulbs and lights up the 150 fine. Currently this is a Tropheus tank. This light box is also oak, but sits directly on the tank. 









For this tank, I divided the tank into 3rds, and placed the reflectors there to try to get relatively even distribution throughout the tank, and it did the trick.

Finally, here is a shot of my 180 Front tank which uses a shop light, with only a single 40 watt bulb, there is definitely a lot more shadow and darker areas in this tank, but for the fronts it works for me. (ignore the reflection of the Tropheus tank on the right)


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 4ft. Double T5 on my 125 and find it to be plenty bright.


----------



## proskier101 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 2 36" coralife dual t5 lights.

I like the bright look.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. Which coralife fixture? The standard T5s or the T5HO?


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Again, thanks for all of the help. I've decided to go with 2x 36" Aquatic Life dual lamp fixtures with a 10K and Actinic in each. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Daffypuck (Feb 25, 2012)

Personally, I like your idea of 2 36" strips.


----------

